# Is my new dog depressed?



## Darlas_Owner (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi there. I need some advice from the doggy experts here  

My partner and I adopted Darla on Saturday afternoon and it's now Monday morning. She is a 2 year old Australian Cattle Dog. She was given up two weeks ago by her first family because they combined families and no longer had the time or space for her. 

When we saw her at the RSPCA she was the only dog not barking and was huddled in her bed in the back of her kennel. She came over to us when we called and just quietly sat there and let us pet her. She was eager and excited to go on a walk with us but was still exceptionally calm and quiet. 

Since she's been home we've learned what a cuddler she is. She just loves to be near us. She follows both of us around whenever we leave the room. We left her for about 20 minutes on Sunday and we listened outside the door. She pawed at the door briefly and cried. When I returned home I couldn't hear her crying but she was very excited to see I was home. I assumed she was worried that she was being abandoned again. 

Other than seeming to have a little separation anxiety when we leave, which I think she will learn to be okay with once she realizes we are going to come back whenever we leave. She seems to just lay around and sleep quite a lot. She is my first dog so I don't really know what is normal. She is uninterested in the few toys we have for her and only seems interested in being pet (especially her belly!). She does get excited when I get ready to take her out for a walk. 

I don't really know what is normal. Is she just adjusting to the new home or should I be doing something more for her? I just want her to be happy and comfortable in her new forever home. I figured I would ask and get some advice from people who know. I am also taking her to our vet in the next week or so just so she can meet our vet and we can get her checked out more thoroughly than the RSPCA does.

Thanks. Any advice is welcome 


EDIT: 

I left the house for an hour today to register her at the City Council, buy some new toys and get her a bone from the butcher. I set up my computer to record her just to see what she'd do. It turned off after 20 minutes but this is about what happens...
She whines and barks for a few minutes. She barked every so often after that once or twice. She either bumped into or jumped on a shelf near the door because some of the things got knocked down and you can see her running from the noise in the video. She also did a #1 & #2 in our hallway. 

But now she's calmly sleeping next to me. 

I am leaving in 4.5 weeks for a 6 week training out of state. My partner is gone 12 hours a day. Did we screw up? My old co-worker use to leave her dogs and they were fine for her 12 hour shift. I guess I thought it was normal or could become normal. Is that unrealistic for this dog?


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

12 hours is a long time for any dog, but it's fine for some dogs if you leave them enough to do. Is a dog walker an option? That would help break up the time a bit for her.

Darla sounds like a cutie! I would keep in mind that you just adopted her on Saturday. Poor thing has been through huge amounts of change and probably has little to no sense of security right now. I would be scared and withdrawn too! She sounds sensitive, but she also just sounds like a normal dog who has been rehomed and is scared. Try to spend as much time with her as you can, but don't pressure her to do things she seems reluctant to do. She'll come out of her shell with time. 

Have you considered crate training her? That would help keep her safe while you're gone and it might help her feel more secure, having her own space. Also, making sure she gets a lot of exercise will help with the separation anxiety. ACDs need lots of hard exercise! A tired dog will have less energy for being destructive or anxious.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It can take several weeks for dogs to adjust to a new home.

I'd try to get a dog walker to come take her out during the day when you are gone. 12 hrs is too long.


----------



## Darlas_Owner (Nov 13, 2011)

hamandeggs said:


> 12 hours is a long time for any dog, but it's fine for some dogs if you leave them enough to do. Is a dog walker an option? That would help break up the time a bit for her.
> 
> Darla sounds like a cutie! I would keep in mind that you just adopted her on Saturday. Poor thing has been through huge amounts of change and probably has little to no sense of security right now. I would be scared and withdrawn too! She sounds sensitive, but she also just sounds like a normal dog who has been rehomed and is scared. Try to spend as much time with her as you can, but don't pressure her to do things she seems reluctant to do. She'll come out of her shell with time.
> 
> Have you considered crate training her? That would help keep her safe while you're gone and it might help her feel more secure, having her own space. Also, making sure she gets a lot of exercise will help with the separation anxiety. ACDs need lots of hard exercise! A tired dog will have less energy for being destructive or anxious.


Thank you for your quick reply  

We are going to try to have a schedule set up for family to come over while my partner is at work to take her out once (maybe twice) during that 12 hour period. And of course he'll take her out before he leaves and when he gets home.

She seems very uninterested in toys, bones, Kongs etc so I'm not sure how to keep her occupied when we are gone, even for short periods of time. 

I try to keep reminding myself of that. Maybe it sounds silly but it is hard to see her nervous and scared when I want her to be so happy. 

We have talked about crate training. I am just worried about her being unhappy in a small space all day but it might be worth a try. I think I might continue to do research about it and maybe give it a try. 

Thank you for all your advice and direction


----------



## Darlas_Owner (Nov 13, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> It can take several weeks for dogs to adjust to a new home.
> 
> I'd try to get a dog walker to come take her out during the day when you are gone. 12 hrs is too long.


Thanks. We are trying to set up a schedule so family will be able to come and take her out during the day. I hope it will be enough for her during those few weeks.


----------



## Abbie_Hope (Oct 16, 2011)

I picked up my puppy saturday too! He was really shy at first and didn't play with any toys and just attached himself to me. But he's slowly starting to play with his toys little by little. Today is the first time were leaving him home alone while we go to the gym. I feel so bad leaving him! I think it just takes a while for them to adjust to their new lives.


----------



## Darlas_Owner (Nov 13, 2011)

Abbie_Hope said:


> I picked up my puppy saturday too! He was really shy at first and didn't play with any toys and just attached himself to me. But he's slowly starting to play with his toys little by little. Today is the first time were leaving him home alone while we go to the gym. I feel so bad leaving him! I think it just takes a while for them to adjust to their new lives.


I know how you feel. I feel so bad whenever I leave her but I also desperately want her to be confident enough to hang out on her own. She finally played with a toy yesterday so I hope that's the first sign of her adjusting.


----------

